
Drizzle: MySQL slims down on Aker's diet - paulsb
http://www.builderau.com.au/news/soa/Drizzle-MySQL-slims-down-on-Aker-s-diet/0,339028227,339290807,00.htm
======
mdasen
The problem with Drizzle is that it doesn't do what web developers need. No,
we don't need stored procedures, triggers, views, or anything else that
Drizzle is removing. What we really need is the kind of replication that
something like BigTable, Cassandra, or Hadoop's HBase provide. Drizzle doesn't
cover that.

So, let's say that Drizzle is 50% faster than MySQL. That means that we can
delay thinking about scaling out a little, but it still doesn't solve that
problem. Also, if you are going for no-single-point-of-failure, it doesn't
handle that.

I'm personally hoping that the documentation on Cassandra takes off. As a web
programmer, I want a replicated data store and I don't care too much if it's
"dumb". Drizzle is simply giving me a database with joins, but nothing more.

------
paulsb
And: <http://krow.livejournal.com/602409.html>

------
newt0311
"Stored Procedures, Views, Triggers, Query Cache, and Prepared Statements are
gone for now."

Its fine if they do this but why are they still calling this a database? Its a
dumb object store (not that that is a bad thing). The term RDBMS has been
misused enough already.

